# How to say 'yes' for all questions, when using 'portmaster'.



## fender0107401 (Sep 23, 2014)

I am trying to install many ports with portmaster(1).


```
cat /root/port_list

editors/vim
www/apache24
www/xchace
...
...
```

If I run `portmaster `cat /root/port_list``, portmaster(1) will install but will ask questions, such as:


```
Delete gettext-1.05.tar.gz? y/n [n]
```

How to say yes to all the questions? I have tried `portmaster -ty `cat /root/port_list``, but it does not work.


----------



## vermaden (Sep 23, 2014)

*Re: How to say 'yes' for all questions, when using 'portmast*

`# yes | portmaster`


----------



## fender0107401 (Sep 23, 2014)

*Re: How to say 'yes' for all questions, when using 'portmast*

You are right.


----------

